# Hamsters and Fresh Veg/Fruit



## oldoak (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi All,

I am about to get a hamster after not having one for 30 years!! I lost 2 cats within 8 months of each other aged 17½ and 16 years old and have decided no more cats. But I need something to love and thought a hamster would fit the bill.

I am undecided as to what to get because 30 years ago I only remember there being one kind :wink5: I prefer the dwarf variety but am not really sure what to get. 

Also I wanted to ask whether they can eat fresh fruit and veg as treats and if so what is preferred. I am waiting for my Rotastak "cage" to come (I realise now that it may not have been the absolute best of choices but that was too late as its ordered) and that should be tomorrow or Thursday and then I can get my new baby.

Any help, advice and tips on anything would be gratefully accepted.

Thanks very much


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I own Syrian and Campbells dwarf hamsters and love them both, what type of Rotastak cage have you ordered because I owned a Cosmo pod and my mice escaped within minutes so dwarf hammies might be able to get out. Here is a useful thread about what treats you can give them http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/33677-hamster-treats.html , any questions feel free to ask there are some very knowledgeable members on here.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

oldoak said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am about to get a hamster after not having one for 30 years!! I lost 2 cats within 8 months of each other aged 17½ and 16 years old and have decided no more cats. But I need something to love and thought a hamster would fit the bill.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear about your cats... but at least they had nice long lives! My cat got run over when he was only 2 

I have a syrian hamster, as far as i know they are meant to be friendlier and easier to handle as they have been domesticated longer than the smaller hamsters. I think I would worry more about dropping/hurting dwarf hammies as they are so tiny!

On the other hand I love dwarf hamsters and would like to have some one day when I have room for more pets  They are so cute!

Rotastak cages are ok for dwarf hamsters I think, as long as you get lots of attachments as the cages on their own are quite small 

I give my hamster fruit/veg treats quite often, his favourites are banana, carrot, cucumber and apple


----------



## oldoak (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for the quick replies!! I am getting a Rotastak Maxi Tunnel of Fun so I hope that will be okay for my hamster and that it won't escape from it. I chose the Rotastak because you can add to them. I guess I'll just have to go and have a look at the hamsters and try (though I'm sure that will be hard) to decide which one to get. I can't wait!!!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

That will be fine I think, are you just getting one hamster?

I think I remember someone saying that you need to get those little ladders so they can get up the tubes... or maybe that was mice 

I like the fact that you can extend the rotastak cages... my hamster has some rotastak attachments for his cage even though its not a rotastak because the company that made my cage doesn't do any


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

thedogsmother said:


> I own Syrian and Campbells dwarf hamsters and love them both, what type of Rotastak cage have you ordered because I owned a Cosmo pod and my mice escaped within minutes so dwarf hammies might be able to get out. Here is a useful thread about what treats you can give them http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/33677-hamster-treats.html , any questions feel free to ask there are some very knowledgeable members on here.


Our's escaped twice from the pod too, i've had to selotape the bottom up as she kept pushing the side away from the base. She also pushed the water bottle out and escaped, the terror.


----------



## oldoak (Aug 3, 2009)

I was only going to get just one hamster for now. I believe they can fight quite a bit as they get older so I think I'll just cope with one for now. I guess I'll have to see how I get on with the cage for now too and hopefully he won't escape from it.

Does anyone know of any Hamster breeders in the North West of England at all? I am searching for one at the moment but if anyone knows of one, I'd be grateful. Otherwise I'll have to try [email protected]

Thanks for the replies, once again.:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Flissy said:


> That will be fine I think, are you just getting one hamster?
> 
> I think I remember someone saying that you need to get those little ladders so they can get up the tubes... or maybe that was mice
> 
> I like the fact that you can extend the rotastak cages... my hamster has some rotastak attachments for his cage even though its not a rotastak because the company that made my cage doesn't do any


I think that might have been me.:blushing:

I reckon a Russian or Chinese could easily cope with living in a Rotastak although not a Roborovski because I doubt they would climb the ladders. My two Russians both learned how to use the ladder when they had one in their Crittertrail discovery cage to get up to the top level. My Chinese zips up and down them - she's really agile.

This is the rotastak I have my chinese hamster in.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

oldoak said:


> I was only going to get just one hamster for now. I believe they can fight quite a bit as they get older so I think I'll just cope with one for now. I guess I'll have to see how I get on with the cage for now too and hopefully he won't escape from it.
> 
> Does anyone know of any Hamster breeders in the North West of England at all? I am searching for one at the moment but if anyone knows of one, I'd be grateful. Otherwise I'll have to try [email protected]
> 
> Thanks for the replies, once again.:smilewinkgrin:


Where abouts in the north west are you?


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> I think that might have been me.:blushing:
> 
> I reckon a Russian or Chinese could easily cope with living in a Rotastak although not a Roborovski because I doubt they would climb the ladders. My two Russians both learned how to use the ladder when they had one in their Crittertrail discovery cage to get up to the top level. My Chinese zips up and down them - she's really agile.
> 
> This is the rotastak I have my chinese hamster in.


the big bird on the top is a nice addition


----------



## oldoak (Aug 3, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Where abouts in the north west are you?


I'm near Preston, Lancashire.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

The only breeder i know of is

Custard Hamstery

But they are north east


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Flissy said:


> the big bird on the top is a nice addition


I know..:lol:

My daughter brought him back from Florida a few years ago and then when she was having a clear out she decided to throw him away so I rescued him.:laugh:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

oldoak said:


> I'm near Preston, Lancashire.


Oh my o/h's birthplace.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

You could try here to see if there are any near you.

Welcome to the British Hamster Association Web Site


----------



## oldoak (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks I'll try that too.


----------

